# Offered to have 4 photos made into 'tourist' postcards



## NancyMoranG

I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25. 
Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point. 
I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.

Any suggestion to a good company to use?


----------



## tirediron

If local isn't an option, how about Vistaprint?


----------



## robbins.photo

NancyMoranG said:


> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?



A local printer might not be the best bet, odds are good they'd consider this to be too small of a run to really want to get involved in it.

Not sure what "local" is for you, but if you want to stay local you can always look at some of the office places like Staples, they'll print postcards.  If you'd like a bit lower cost options, as John suggested Vistaprint might be a good option as well.


----------



## limr

NancyMoranG said:


> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?



VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.

(Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)


----------



## ClickAddict

I've used MOO for business cards as well and have loved their product / costs so far.  Never did check postcards though.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Vistaprint's awful (saying they're persistent is saying it nicely). I'd think about staying local, especially if they will want future projects done. Maybe let them know what it's for and what else the nonprofit is considering so the printer realizes you may have future business for them.

But if local's not good, there's so much crap online, if you go that direction I'd do a small/low expense to start and see how it goes.

I don't know what's in your area, maybe keep looking for any other printers, or is there a college anywhere around that may have a printer in town? Any community art center that may have some resources?

Or maybe ask here what you need help with to get started so you're better informed going in to a printer about what you need done.


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.
> 
> (Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)
Click to expand...

The one you received from me was Vista print I thought they looked ok

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

In the printing industry, Vistaprint is the worst of the terribly bad. Use Shutterfly, print them yourself, do anything but please don't use Vistaprint.

List of postcard printing services.


----------



## tirediron

Interesting; I'm a little surprised to see so much anti-Vistaprint commentary.  I've had a number of jobs done there, rack cards, discount coupons, etc, so nothing where image quality counts, but the service has been quick, the prices good and the quality commensurate with the other two factors.  What is about them that people dislike?


----------



## vintagesnaps

With Vistaprint I didn't mean quality so much as service/professionalism, beyond persistent/obnoxious or whatever you'd call it. I want good quality in product and service. Maybe some people have had better experiences. I've seen Shutterfly note cards, to me what I saw looked comparable to home printing more than professionally done, but maybe it depends on what you're having made. I've had digital 4x6s printed thru The Darkroom (San Clemente) from color film negs and I was pleased with those.

I've been printing my own mostly, except for a print done thru a gallery. Or there's a print shop in a college town near me I've used before. But there are options in my area, and I've found if it's something you'd use again a local contact can be a help sometimes.


----------



## Watchful

Just a couple things:
1.
2.

To be fair, they do have a good BBB rating, however those that are in the industry would not have been so kind to them in reviewing their work. It is not what a printer would call 'top notch work', it is however cheap, so you need to know your priority.


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.
> 
> (Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you received from me was Vista print I thought they looked ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Which one? One year I sent a card with a color collage of a tree. That was Vistaprint. They were okay. This past year, I sent a card with one of four different black and white shots from Maine. That one was Moo. I think you got the black and white one, no?


----------



## tirediron

Watchful said:


> Just a couple things:
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> To be fair, they do have a good BBB rating, however those that are in the industry would not have been so kind to them in reviewing their work. It is not what a printer would call 'top notch work', it is however cheap, so you need to know your priority.


 Fair enough.  They're 60 day/delete your work policy really irriates me, and I agree the quality isn't great, but I think in most cases, it's reasonable for the money.  Where it counts, such as my business cards, I still go to a local printer.


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.
> 
> (Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you received from me was Vista print I thought they looked ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? One year I sent a card with a color collage of a tree. That was Vistaprint. They were okay. This past year, I sent a card with one of four different black and white shots from Maine. That one was Moo. I think you got the black and white one, no?
Click to expand...

I got the tree last year, I have arranged them in a big frame in my hall, and I got one from you this year of the 2 house gable ends with the seagull in the decisive moment 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.
> 
> (Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you received from me was Vista print I thought they looked ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? One year I sent a card with a color collage of a tree. That was Vistaprint. They were okay. This past year, I sent a card with one of four different black and white shots from Maine. That one was Moo. I think you got the black and white one, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the tree last year, I have arranged them in a big frame in my hall, and I got one from you this year of the 2 house gable ends with the seagull in the decisive moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ah, I forgot I'd sent you cards both years  So yeah, the Vistaprint ones weren't really bad, but they were thinner than I would have liked. I think the paper of the Moo cards is better.


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to even be posting in the pro section, but thought you could help.
> My volunteer job has asked if I wanted to supply 4 + photo postcards. I would print at my cost and they will buy 500 each at .25.
> Obviously not going to get rich, but she would like notecards and small enlargements at some point.
> I have tried a local printer as I like the extra help / support by small business people.
> They haven't been overly helpful or guiding. I have stated it is my 1st project and look for their guidance.
> Anyway, now I think if it's not difficult, just go online. I read a lot of horror stories though.
> 
> Any suggestion to a good company to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VistaPrint is an option, though recently when I just did a postcard exchange with some folks on another forum, I used a company called Moo. (Custom Business Cards, Flyers, and more | MOO (United States)) I really liked the quality.
> 
> (Edit: I just checked, and I have one of those "refer a friend and you both get discounts" kind of a coupon, so if you do decide to go with them, PM me with an email address and I'll forward the coupon.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you received from me was Vista print I thought they looked ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one? One year I sent a card with a color collage of a tree. That was Vistaprint. They were okay. This past year, I sent a card with one of four different black and white shots from Maine. That one was Moo. I think you got the black and white one, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the tree last year, I have arranged them in a big frame in my hall, and I got one from you this year of the 2 house gable ends with the seagull in the decisive moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I forgot I'd sent you cards both years  So yeah, the Vistaprint ones weren't really bad, but they were thinner than I would have liked. I think the paper of the Moo cards is better.
Click to expand...

The last ones I sent it printed in my darkroom and mounted on card

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG

Limr, I went on Moo and looked like the exact template I needed for a postcard back, with post office space, stamp space etc.
But 500 cards was . 52 each! I only went as a test,,not signed up or got to a checkout, in case I wanted to use your coupon.
But I bet they're really great quality


----------



## Diddy2theJJ

I have had good luck with Postcards.com. Their quality was nice, and the prices were fairly low if I remember correctly. I had a similar request for postcards that were mainly going to be used for advertising so I wanted to keep the costs down. Their turnaround time was pretty quick too.

You could also try out White House Custom Color, not sure what their pricing would be for a job like this, but I use them for all of my printing.


----------



## Benjgf

I've heard so many stories about how everyone's local printers are just awful as far as their personalities. Might as well just go vistaprint or something similar so you don't have to see people in person.
Congrats on the postcard though. I've always wanted to have my photos on a postcard. Will they let you have a small watermark?


----------



## jcdeboever

I have used vista print many times and they are great. I used to have them do show invitations in post card format and the quality, price, and service was pretty incredible for the money, almost too good to be true.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Update...I went with PSPrint and I liked them. They were .12 each if I bought 500. As I mentioned, I am not getting rich off this ( made $270) just nice to be asked and it's a kick in the butt.
Now she is thinking of getting magnets and has asked me if I would want first crack at this before she contacts others.
Sooooo, any magnet advice is appreciated.....


----------

